# Saw some YOUNG girls at the sale today



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They looked like, and I guess they all were teenagers. One was packing open. Amazed me as she looked around 16. Finally they walked right by me and I asked her her age. She said 19. I said she looked 16. She said she got that a lot. Somebody said they didn't think OKLA gave out licenses unless one was over 21. She said she had gotten it in Maine, and Okla accepted her card. Said she wore it everywhere she went. It looked like a 9mm.
She seemed friendly and didn't seem worried about a thing lol.

I doubt, looking at her, that shed have the guts/nerve to use it, looking at her. Likely get it took away and used ON her. I said I had seen others carrying guns, and wondered what the owners thought about that. She said they hadn't said a thing to her.

They have a gun sale there also, and some people who buy pistols will wear them openly while going through the rest of the sale. Since its a public place, abeit privately owned, I don't know if that would make a difference or not if a cop happened to notice it and want to do something about it.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

She was well within her rights, and more power to her! A armed society is a polite society, and history past and present has proven it!

If 50% of the women were to carry and trained as well... have you ever thought about how much the crime rate would drop among the fairer sex?

Your second paragraph is unfair to all! Don't try to take the right of self defense away from anyone!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I read my second para again and didn't get what your saying from it at all. please explain.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Double post


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Lots of girls were packing today...... If you know what I mean.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FBB, looks can be very deceiving and while we aren't legally allowed to carry handguns, I can assure you that Myles's than 5' daughter, who looks as sweet as they come, would have no problems at all taking care of a 2 or4 legged predator and there would be no chance of them using her weapon against her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> I read my second para again and didn't get what your saying from it at all. please explain.


"I doubt, looking at her, that shed have the guts/nerve to use it, looking at her. Likely get it took away and used ON her. I said I had seen others carrying guns, and wondered what the owners thought about that. She said they hadn't said a thing to her"

Ok, lets say she was sweet and cute looking? But yet, you don't believe she has the fortitude to defend herself against someone wanting to take something away from her, just cuz she looked nice? She had the means to do it, against anyone!

It's a right we are guaranteed, no matter what we look like! It's her right, your right, and my right!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the sweet face of the IDF....shed launch a projectile at ya...right along with several i know here on ST....from coast to coast.











http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/photo/2013-03/08/content_16291660_4.htm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I aint saying that all females are afraid to handle a gun or a situation or a gun in a situation. Im just saying I think I know by looking, whos wearing it with the will and ability to use it, and somebody who just wants to make a fashion statement. Its their right regardless. just sayin.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> . Its their right regardless.


 Yup!
It's their right, your right, and my right! Nobody has the right to take that away!!!! Regardless of opinion!!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill agree with that.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I aint saying that all females are afraid to handle a gun or a situation or a gun in a situation. Im just saying I think I know by looking, whos wearing it with the will and ability to use it, and somebody who just wants to make a fashion statement. Its their right regardless. just sayin.


Yeah, just like all serial killers look like monsters. You should never judge a book by it's cover. But, you already knew that and you knew what kind of response you would get with that statement. Maybe you shoulda tried to take it away from her, just to prove your point? LOL:grin:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

rkintn said:


> Yeah, just like all serial killers look like monsters. You should never judge a book by it's cover. But, you already knew that and you knew what kind of response you would get with that statement. Maybe you shoulda tried to take it away from her, just to prove your point? LOL:grin:


It wasn't a good day to die. :gaptooth:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

littlejoe said:


> A armed society is a polite society, and history past and present has proven it!



You mean like the Old West?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Alabama re-clarified open carry law allows for open carry by any non felon of at least 18 years old provided the open cary weapon was gifted to them by a parent and the purchase paperwork is maintained.

Concealed carry permits and purchase of pistols and rifles still require being 21 years old.

Since open carry has been re-clarified in our state there have been no major issues regarding it. Statewide there have been maybe 10 cases reported to law enforcement of open carriers refusing to leave no firearms allowed privately owned businesses when asked to and the carriers were disarmed by LEOs and charged with trespass.

Of course there have been a few non ccw license open carriers who had weapons confiscated because they still had them strapped on and were in their cars at traffic stops when their weapon should have been unloaded and locked in the trunk or toolbox of their pick ups.

Personally I like the open carry law even though I have a ccw license because if I decide not to use my pocket holsters when wearing overalls I am legal wearing my tactical belly band with my .40 cal in case the grip becomes visible at the side buttons even though I generally strap my belly band holster slightly to the left to conceal my service auto behind the bib of my overalls giving the illusion I am wearing a lumbar brace but still easily drawn from the side at the hip buttons if required.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Shygal said:


> You mean like the Old West?


As a matter of fact the violent crime rate was lower in the "old west" than in most midsized US cities today. Then as now, the big urban areas on the east coast had much higher violent crime rates than the western frontier.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

FarmBoy, don't underestimate this little 19 year old. If she went through all that trouble to get her license, have it transferred and bold enough to open carry then you can bet your boots she's able to use it. Yes, she's making a statement alright but I haven't seen this one in any fashion magazines because frankly it makes your hips look wider. Just sayin'!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> As a matter of fact the violent crime rate was lower in the "old west" than in most midsized US cities today. Then as now, the big urban areas on the east coast had much higher violent crime rates than the western frontier.



And there were a whole lot less people back then, with less efficient weapons.

But really, do you have actual statistics on the crime rate in the "old west"? I kind of think a whole lot of violent crime didn't get reported back then. :umno:


But Palestine and central America are armed societies as well, I don't think they are really polite societies either.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd hate to ask what he thought my sweet pudgy face was capable of. I bet it wouldn't include anything that I do.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The title of this thread and the author's name bellow it made me think this was going to be a dirty thread. it wasn't.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> But Palestine and central America are armed societies as well, I don't think they are really polite societies either.


Don't have to be armed to have impolite and hostile society, all people need is a tongue and their misused freewill. Tongues like daggers, deeds like devils.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My SIL and Daughter are retired HP officers. Plenty of training. I asked my SIL once if he could actually shoot to kill-He said yes. I asked if he thought his wife could-He said I doubt it. I asked him if he thought I could--He said without a doubt! I usually have a gun handy--have since I was 14


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]OCTnRlUE1SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Dqx_MEXR--A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

watch this if you can stomach it........ask any rape victim if they wish they had a gun to defend themselves.......i have the right to live my life without being attacked and so does everyone.its a natural law to defend yourself against an attacker as you see fit.



[YOUTUBE]o0bd7TYGPac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

old people can defend themselves too and others around them...these thugs had a change of heart and were not so brave when one of their victims pulled a weapon out too.they just thought they wanted to be armed robbers.


[YOUTUBE]39_c27nwyKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a young mom whos husband had just died of cancer on christmas day....thank goodness this lady was trained to use firearm.


[YOUTUBE]s1-Kz3vU5DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]L_-N9_tnWBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Don't have to be armed to have impolite and hostile society, all people need is a tongue and their misused freewill. Tongues like daggers, deeds like devils.



Ahhh but the sight of a gun tends to keep those sharp tongues sheathed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

God help the person who thinks because little people call me "Grammy" that I won't blow them to little bits if they are crawling into my home, or threatening me with physical harm..I'll give them CPR while waiting for the police..


----------



## Barnbum374 (Oct 5, 2013)

I conceal carry just about everywhere I go. I would feel uncomfortable wearing mine exposed. I would rather have the element of surprise if I needed to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> God help the person who thinks because little people call me "Grammy" that I won't blow them to little bits if they are crawling into my home, or threatening me with physical harm..I'll give them CPR while waiting for the police..



this is the ultimate in compassion....to save the person that was trying to murder or rape you.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im just saying I think I know by looking, whos wearing it with the will and ability to use it, and somebody who just wants to make a fashion statement.


Quit digging while you're even. My grand daughter looks as if butter wouldn't melt in her mouth, but you'd better not threaten her. Her daddy taught her well.

Mary


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Never under estimate a women ... even if you're only thinking good thoughts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Ive seen guys, AND women who had tats likely cause it made them look tough, abeit it was perhaps a fashion statement also. Many of these guys and nearly all of these gals couldn't whip themselves out of a paper bag to look at them. Many have them, cause they think there tough, unlike the above example, but don't want to have to prove it, and think that with their looks and the tats, that they'll bluff most people, which I suppose they do.

I see the same thing now with carrying guns. 
#1 People carry them cause its chic
#2 People carry them cause there scared, of what might happen, tho in all likely hood, theyre more likely to be in a deadly car wreak than in a gun fight
#3 People carry them cause there scared, cause they DO live in areas of high crime rate, unlike the above situation, but have never been near any trouble.
#4 People carry them cause there scared. They hear shooting every night, and members of their immeadiate families have been shot/killed.
#5 People carry them cause theyre scared. They have been threatened, beaten, robbed, raped, have restraining orders out on their abusive spouses, ect.

There are many reasons why a person may carry a gun. Its everybodys right who is legal to do so, to have one to carry IF they want one bad enough.
BUT
If a person carrying one is afraid to pull the trigger, or who has second thoughts, as to the legal aspects, of doing so, or who think just having it is like having insurance without using or having to use it in a bad situation. Theyre likely better off without a gun.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Without debating the merits of open/concealed carry, or the 2nd Amendment itself, cornerstone of our democracy that it is, I'm wondering if this would have been posted at all if the young people in Bill's opening remarks had been male. Little sexism rearing it's head perchance?

One of the things taught in most martial arts is to not "telegraph" your intent or capability. "She looks helpless" might introduce a would-be attacker to re-think his whole view of the world.....like how painful it must be to have a boot in his crotch, or to experience the thrill of being double-tapped by a .40 Smith......

Looks can be deceiving....

(Oh! Total other thing: violence in the West. I would bet that at, let's say, 10:00pm on a Saturday night, it would be a lot safer in 1885 to be in Rawlins, Wyoming than in Five Points, New York. Jus' sayin'....)

(Bill, I totally agree with the last sentence above. Totally.)

All in a spirit of debate among friends,

Barb


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, Ive seen guys, AND women who had tats likely cause it made them look tough, abeit it was perhaps a fashion statement also. Many of these guys and nearly all of these gals couldn't whip themselves out of a paper bag to look at them. Many have them, cause they think there tough, unlike the above example, but don't want to have to prove it, and think that with their looks and the tats, that they'll bluff most people, which I suppose they do.
> 
> I see the same thing now with carrying guns.
> #1 People carry them cause its chic
> ...


And how is that you know which ones are bluffing????.......how do you know that any of them are bluffing?? :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can ABSOLUTLY tell you without a shadow of doubt that had they been boys, I might have left. I sure wouldn't have bothered them by asking the one with the gun what his age was. So, in a way, it is sexest, but not as you suppose.

once when I was a YOUNG man, in my early 20s, I went into work one day as an order filler in a paper warehouse. I had got started work before all of the 3rd shift had left. I over heard someone ask another something like, well, what are you gonna do if he, whatever, and whatever? Another guy said as I looked to see if I knew who was talking in the other aisle, Ill give hime somma this. I saw something silvery in his hand. I felt dumb walking back to my foreman and telling him I wasn't going to work until 3rd shift left. He asked me what was the deal, and I told him. He said, does he have a gun in here. I said, I don't know, but by what he said, and what little I saw, ill wait out here till there all gone. Later that day, people found a few 22s. A stand up fork lift ran over one and that fired it. It scored the pavement between the legs of a checker who had to stand spraddle legged cause he had bad hemmorids.

Only someone who hasn't lived a young life of trouble, fights, being shot, stabbed, ect, would ask how you know which ones are/aren't bluffing. I imagine Nick could tell you which ones he meets in bars are not to be bothered with, and which ones are there to have fun and a good time without any of them making a questioning move.

When I was in the SCA I could tell usually which ones wanted to whip my grass, and which ones didn't. The harder ones to tell were the ones who could have, but didn't believe they had it in themselves to do it, and beat themselves with my help.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> When I was in the SCA I could tell usually which ones wanted to whip my grass, and which ones didn't. The harder ones to tell were the ones who could have, but didn't believe they had it in themselves to do it, and beat themselves with my help.


You are aware, I am sure that the SCA is not real life, right? And that everyone knows they are not going to actually have to kill or kill someone! It is re-enacting, it is like acting, play acting!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty stiff reenacting. Ive got both collarbones fractured and 2 broken ribs on my R lower side. 
Although I saw a kid stab himself with his bayonet in practicing mounting the bayonet in a Civil War Reenactment, I doubt if most ever get those severe of injurys.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> Ahhh but the sight of a gun tends to keep those sharp tongues sheathed.


 
Yeah, unless the sharp tongue person has a gun also. 

I believe in the right to bare arm.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

GrammaBarb said:


> (Oh! Total other thing: violence in the West. I would bet that at, let's say, 10:00pm on a Saturday night, it would be a lot safer in 1885 to be in Rawlins, Wyoming than in Five Points, New York. Jus' sayin'....)



Of course it would probably be safer in 1885 in Rawlins Wyoming than in NY. You are missing my point.

Carrying guns does not make a polite society. The old west was not a polite society. Chicago in prohibition was not a polite society. Columbia is not a polite society. Israel is not a polite society.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Pretty stiff reenacting. Ive got both collarbones fractured and 2 broken ribs on my R lower side.
> Although I saw a kid stab himself with his bayonet in practicing mounting the bayonet in a Civil War Reenactment, I doubt if most ever get those severe of injurys.


I saw some "accidental" injuries in the 15 years I did Rev War Re-enacting, but still, it is play acting, hence the term re-enacting!! Broken ribs, I got two and a cheek bone fracture playing fast pitch softball on my HS team, accidents can happen anywhere, sounds like your opponents were a bit over zealous or you were not that good at protecting yourself!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill's just upset the young girl's didn't take him up on his offer for free candy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

and a ride in my pickup lol. Ill assume your joking).
In the beginning I was NOT GOOD at protecting myself, and there were those who hoped to get noticed by pounding such as me into the ground. I got better. I taught fighting for 10yrs and did it for 25. I never let the lessons I learned from my beginnings enter into my fighting after I got good. I always let a newby fight himself out. out of arm strength or out of wind nearly before I got him. I wanted them to learn, and an early killing taught them nothing. My closest friends knew what I was doing, and respected it. To someone else, it looked like the newby had me going until I landed in a luck shot when they were pooped. To those who had fought with and against me for decades, they knew I was trying to teach, and for as long as they wanted to learn.

Brighton you say everybody knows its only make believe. 
Yes, IF you've never done it, and am looking it it safely beyond the ropes of the list, it seems like that. BUT, you put 3000 on a field, or more I hear now, and it gets real as hell. your wearing , as in my case 48lb armour and a 16lb helmet with a chain mail camael that hangs from the helm, and a heavy 2 X 3ft shield that weighs around likely at least 10lbs, and then you know you cant run away. you cant hardly see L or R without turning towards those directions. you don't know how your lines holding up L or R. All you can see are people, whose faces you cannot usually fully see who have clubs. mine was called (Ole Elephant _ _ _ k), who you know want nothing other than to be able to club you like a baby seal. THEN, reality is GONE. The REALITY becomes that your THERE, NOT here. 
I can talk till im blue in the fingers here, but until you've ever done it, youll never know.
IF you want to see it up close and personal, Go to U Tubes. Type in Gulf War Cam Pics.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Brighton you say everybody knows its only make believe.
> Yes, IF you've never done it, and am looking it it safely beyond the ropes of the list, it seems like that.


Were you firing muskets on the run, I was, I portrayed a male soldier for 5 years after I got bored with the woman stuff. Canons going off, granted all our battles were scripted, to a point, but accidents happen.

And I have friends who are in the SCA, have been since it started.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Of course it would probably be safer in 1885 in Rawlins Wyoming than in NY. You are missing my point.
> 
> Carrying guns does not make a polite society. The old west was not a polite society. Chicago in prohibition was not a polite society. Columbia is not a polite society. Israel is not a polite society.


No, your missing the points! Will a rapist follow a target, if he thinks she has the ability to defend herself, or possibly take his life? Will a thief break into a house occupied by an old person, if he thinks he will get hurt or die? They will seek out the ones that seem vulnerable and weak. If they're suspicious of them not being so, they'll leave.

It's not a yes maam or no maam politeness. It's the evening of odds that a firearm provides to those who care enough to be a responsible and prepared citizen, that causes thugs to go away.

Why do you believe the west was impolite? There are many and much illustrated articles and movies of the Wild wild west. For the most part they are and have been debunked by actual historians. I didn't live it, but I'm a hell of a lot closer to it than you are.

You brought in Chicago and Columbia, both were/are driven by greed and high returns in alchohol and drugs. There is no comparison in what we're talking about. 

Israel is a country that demands respect, because they are armed. They simply would not exist if they weren't.. Have you ever researched any of the holocaust? One of the first things they did was disarm the Jewish people.

Maybe you'd like to look at Sweden... Where households are required to be armed? Respect and politeness are closely tied together.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Brighton. u have friends who have been in the SCA. Ask any who have been to WARS what, how they felt. Other than a knight or Squire. The knight would lie, and the squire might lie.

I took my 2 nieces and nephew who I had got armour for and worked with and were as good as 1/2 of the fighters to Gulf War. After the battles we would have to walk back to our camp, which was a LONG way as we didn't have a tent, but camped and slept in a stock trailer with a tarp over it. When we got back, they wernt the active, cant sit still, full of gibberish jabber they had been. they were stone cold quiet. nobody said anything I remember. After quite awhile, I, at in my 50s looked at them. They had that 1000 mile stare id heard about in combat. None would say they had been scared, but they didn't have to. I had been in several wars, and I always went in apprehensive, and I knew that If I felt apprehension after many, they were terrified at their first. It was the most realiest thing that had ever happened up to that point in there young lives.

Ive looked at U Tubes of reenactments of Gettysburg. I DONT KNOW, But, I would bet that once the firing started, and the lines were so long and thick, that when they got close, IT GOT REAL.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

(Littlejoe, are you certain you don't mean the Swiss?) Matters not, the point is taken.)

Shygal, let me be more clear; I believe that the carrying of weapons lends an element of caution to a would-be offender. Most people who harm others are cowards, looking for an easy victory. Equality frightens them, and there is no better equalizer than a pistol in a trained hand. Perhaps equating equality of ability to do damage is more accurate than "polite", however, in a large percentage of cases, the result is the same. "Oh. You aren't small and helpless after all. You can keep your candy...." (Having said that, entire careers are spent studying human dynamics, and the over-simplification evident here is overwhelming.....with the possible exception of Israel. I **guarantee** that without citizen firepower, Israel would not exist except in memory.)

With respect for everyone's opinion, and the expectation of the same,

Barb


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I also know the Revolutionary War Reenactments don't field as many soldiers as Civil War Reenactments. I know that RWrifles don't fire as fast as CW rifles, so I got to assume theres more people, smoke and noise at a CW battle than at a RW one.

Another one.
I sometimes go to a small CW Reenactment here around 35 miles from me. I go as a civilian scout out of Ft Leveworth Kans sent into the indian Territorys to find the Union army and offer them scouting back to Ft L. I almost never get in the battles. I don't like gunfire. Havnt since I got home. But at least one time, I took a kid from my church, dressed him and gave him 2 31 Colt pistols. After the artillery barrage which, as long as I watched it, didn't bother me MUCH, but was unsetteling, the infantry went forward. When there was around 100ft between the backs of the infantry and the cannons we went in behind them and held up by a few small trees. Im assuming the agreement for that days battle was that the rebs would win, cas pretty soon, the yanks started falling back. When that happened, I knewthe show was getting over so I told the kid to fire at bill, er will. and I started shooting. At that time, the artillery behind us opened up again for a masking fire. I LIKE TO SHOT MY DRAWERS. It was like mortar rounds coming in again. I wanted out BAD. My legs were weak. I got to the kid who had ran outa ammo, and was wondering what to do. I said make a good death, and made mine, then he did likewise. AT THAT MOMENT, IT WAS REAL. I never got out there again. Once I was standing along the lines with the spectators. some one U said your a union scout, How come you aren't out there helping them. I said. I get paid to scout, not to fight, which a scout once really did say.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Brighton. u have friends who have been in the SCA. Ask any who have been to WARS what, how they felt. Other than a knight or Squire. The knight would lie, and the squire might lie.
> 
> I took my 2 nieces and nephew who I had got armour for and worked with and were as good as 1/2 of the fighters to Gulf War. After the battles we would have to walk back to our camp, which was a LONG way as we didn't have a tent, but camped and slept in a stock trailer with a tarp over it. When we got back, they wernt the active, cant sit still, full of gibberish jabber they had been. they were stone cold quiet. nobody said anything I remember. After quite awhile, I, at in my 50s looked at them. They had that 1000 mile stare id heard about in combat. None would say they had been scared, but they didn't have to. I had been in several wars, and I always went in apprehensive, and I knew that If I felt apprehension after many, they were terrified at their first. It was the most realiest thing that had ever happened up to that point in there young lives.
> 
> Ive looked at U Tubes of reenactments of Gettysburg. I DONT KNOW, But, I would bet that once the firing started, and the lines were so long and thick, that when they got close, IT GOT REAL.


I am walking away from this thread, because Bill you have been posting the most insane stuff I have ever heard regarding the SCA, most think it is a joke, and the friends I have that are in think that, and they have been in the huge battles, but they enjoy the friendships so the keep doing it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds like a good idea.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Brighton thinks she's tough as a dude... LMAO


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, if she can run, load, and shoot a flint lock, shes got my respect.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Brighton thinks she's tough as a dude... LMAO



And you don't? I don't think it's a male/female thing but an individual thing. Then again, I don't know many men that could endure what a woman does monthly or endure child birth. I guess it would depend on what you consider tough. You've come to the wrong forum if you thought you could walk up in here and tell the women they aren't just as tough as the men :bash::hysterical:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think id find the womens just as tough as the men. maybe in different ways, but plenty equal to the situation.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

oneraddad said:


> Brighton thinks she's tough as a dude... LMAO



So what exactly is your purpose in posting on singletree? Pretty much everything you have posted here is one sort of insult or another.

And I would bet that Brighton is a lot tougher than you


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarcasm 101.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Last year I traded my stainless steel .357, a weapon of mass destruction, for a brand new Craftsman real tine tiller. And a little bitty sissy looking .25 automatic. beat my sword into a plowshare, so to speak. 357 looked good and scary, the .25 makes people laugh. Until I threaten to till them up real good.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Having spent my time in the military, never ever judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't have a sidearm, but I just encouraged a widow friend living at a dead end road in the woods to get one. Also, I would encourage my daughter to get one if she were living alone (and she was old enough). You don't have to have nerve - when the bad guy sees that barrel, suddenly all his "courage" needed to assault a women quickly fades. That is one thing I know - bullies are cowards.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol. They tell here that back in the old days, in the 50s when there was a big bar/dance floor/pool around 15 miles from here was going good. I know where its at. Its a garage now and the pool has caved in. one night 2 guys couldn't disagree more, so they went out into the parkinglot and both let both there 25s do the talking. They ended up killing each other. NOW< I doubt if one or either would have died today, ambulances being here and there all over the county, but, its a fact that 25s took out 2 guys in the same gunfight.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Z U got that right, and they count on intimidation in their looks and demeanor to intimidate a victim. Makes the victim les willing to anger the perp. Makes the victims attack, if there is on less effectual, and makes it more of a guarantee the perp will have their way.


----------

